# prices of contact lenses



## ghandi2485

i currently wear monthly contact lenses, does anyone know roughly what price monthly contact lenses are in dubai? 

thanks


----------



## becks

sorry i cant help you, but i wear contacts too and am still on my supply that i bought from back home.
i hope someone answers cos i need to know myself.


----------



## Maz25

I wear dailies (acuvue) and they cost 135 AED per box. I would imagine that your monthlies would be a bit cheaper though. I used to wear monthlies but after switching to dailies, I'm never going back to them - no more solutions and they are actually more comfortable and since switching about 4 months ago, I haven't had one single eye infection!!!


----------



## ghandi2485

Maz25 said:


> I wear dailies (acuvue) and they cost 135 AED per box. I would imagine that your monthlies would be a bit cheaper though. I used to wear monthlies but after switching to dailies, I'm never going back to them - no more solutions and they are actually more comfortable and since switching about 4 months ago, I haven't had one single eye infection!!!


thanks for the info thats really helpful, just wanted to ask which opticians do you use and are they good/better then the ones in the uk?


----------



## Maz25

ghandi2485 said:


> thanks for the info thats really helpful, just wanted to ask which opticians do you use and are they good/better then the ones in the uk?


I use Capital Opticians in JBR. They offer a similar service to what I'm used to in the UK and stock the major UK brands. Mind you, I did try another optician before and I was totally not impressed!


----------



## ricardo blue

ghandi2485 said:


> i currently wear monthly contact lenses, does anyone know roughly what price monthly contact lenses are in dubai?
> 
> thanks


Hi Ghandi,

I wish I could help......but I cant 

I have always wore a monical myself, purely for the reason that I have a lisp and would feel silly walking into into an opticians and asking for spectacles!

Ricardo


----------



## Nicole101982

Does anyone know if vision expenses are typically covered by medical coverage? I also wear contacts (Accuvue oasis) how easy is it to re-fill your supply once you run out from home?


----------



## Maz25

Nicole101982 said:


> Does anyone know if vision expenses are typically covered by medical coverage? I also wear contacts (Accuvue oasis) how easy is it to re-fill your supply once you run out from home?


In all likelihood, your medical insurance will not cover this but you should check your policy.

Most of the opticians in JBR actually deliver for free and I would imagine that it would be the same elsewhere as well. I would stick to your current brand as well - I went to one optician who had a different brand which was cheaper. Luckily, I tried one of the lenses on before buying - felt like there was sand in my eyes and needless to say I had to remove the lenses very quickly! She even tried to convince me that this was normal!!!!


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi

Usually the prices of contact lenses in sharjah cheaper then Dubai but I don’t know how much the difference... I asked my sister she used the daily one she get the box with 30 pieces 120dh


----------



## joyceiver

hmnn the two sites i use for contact lenses (color and prescription) are 1-save-on-lens and 1800color, just google them (cant post website links yet haha)


Prescription: 1-save-on-lens
Code: svnath81210na (5% off)

Cosmetic: 1800color
Code: oneath82na (10% off)


they deliver all around the world so its pretty good. Ill lend you some special codes for discounts. just put in the code when you are purchasing (there will be a prompt to do so)


----------

